# a few dumb questions



## tomclancy (Jul 16, 2009)

I JUST PICKED UP A JOB CUTTING TREES AND I THINK A FEW OF THE GUYS ARE B.S.ing ME. CONSIDERING I DONT KNOW SH$T SO I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN HELP ME OUT.

1) IS IT NECCESARY TO WEAR LOGGING BOOTS WHEN USING SPIKES?

2) WILL A BICYCLE HELMET AFFORD ME THE SAME SUPPORT AS A REGULAR CLIMBING HELMET?

3) DOES A 3" DIAMETER LIMB AT 8' LONG GIVE MORE SUPPORT (TO STAND ON ) THEN A 2X4 AT 8'.?

4) IS IT NECCESARY TO TRIMB OFF ALL THE LIMBS FROM A DEAD TREE BEFORE CHOPPING IT DOWN? (I,M THINKING IT ISNT BUT SINCE I DONT KNOW MUCH IM JUST CHECKING)


MY FIRST DAY ON THE JOB THEY GAVE ME A HAND SAW AND HAD ME CLIMB A TREE CUTTING OFF ALL THE BRANCHES BEFORE WE CUT IT DOWN. I WAS GIVEN A LIST OF SAFETY EQUIPMENT TO BUY (IF I QUIT OR GOT FIRED THE COMPANY WOULD BUY IT BACK FROM ME) THEN ONE OF THE GUYS TOLD ME HOW MUCH THIS STUFF COST AND SAID I COULD SAVE A FEW BUCKS BY SUBSITUTING CERTAIN THINGS. THERES ALSO THE CHAINSAW DEAL EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN "CLIMBER SAW" I LOOKED ON EBAY COUDNT FIND ANY "CLIMBER SAW" 

I KNOW I MAY SEEM REALLY STUPID BUT I WOULD RATHER GET LAUGHED AT BY YOU GUYS THEN GUYS AT WORK


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 16, 2009)

tomclancy said:


> I JUST PICKED UP A JOB CUTTING TREES AND I THINK A FEW OF THE GUYS ARE B.S.ing ME. CONSIDERING I DONT KNOW SH$T SO I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN HELP ME OUT.
> 
> 1) IS IT NECCESARY TO WEAR LOGGING BOOTS WHEN USING SPIKES?
> 
> ...



If you are an employee osha approved safety gear should be supplied. Most of that is false a 3" limb will likely be stronger than a 2+4 but depends on species and dead or live and type of branch attachment. It is not always true that limbs must be cut before felling. A bicycle helmet would have to meet anzi minimum requirements to be used on a tree care jobsite. Logging boots are a must however spurs are not necessary to climb. It sounds like you are working for someone who is not trained I would recomend you find a different employer.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 16, 2009)

tomclancy said:


> I JUST PICKED UP A JOB CUTTING TREES AND I THINK A FEW OF THE GUYS ARE B.S.ing ME. CONSIDERING I DONT KNOW SH$T SO I HOPE YOU GUYS CAN HELP ME OUT.
> 
> 1) IS IT NECCESARY TO WEAR LOGGING BOOTS WHEN USING SPIKES?
> 
> ...



1. Steel toe good idea a good solid steel shank is a must.

2. Better then nothing I guess but its going much less comfortable then a good climbing helmet and missing many other features.

3. Why are you going to bring one with you to nail up and stand on?

4. All depends some trees it will be required to safely drop or prevent damage to the lawn. Other trees with the right limbs it could soften the fall and lessen the damage.

there is a ton of climbing saws on ebay, they are refered to as Top Handle Saw usually has a model number followed by a T, IE Stihl 192T

The most important thing question is... Is someone there going to be training you to do this work properly and safely. Handing someone a handsaw and telling them to go to it is very common for newbies and a good way to get comfortable before you start using a chainsaw in the tree.


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 16, 2009)

DUDE, YOU ARE GOING TO DIE.

GIVE IT UP,OR FIND A REAL COMPANY THAT TRAINS CORRECTLY.

or good luck trolling anyway.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mic687 (Jul 16, 2009)

You will want steel shank boots. Most bike helmets will be approved but you will look like a doof just get a climbing helmet. Fully limbing a tree before droping it ? well that just depend's on the situation. Sounds to me like some one is jerking your chain a little being the new guy and all. You can pick up a stihl ms 192t pretty reasonably on ebay. Just be careful this is very dangerous work and its not what you know, but what you dont know you don't know, that will get you every time. Low and slow should be the order of the day.


----------



## markct (Jul 16, 2009)

well heres my thoughts, im not an expert by any means just a novice realy but as for helmets, i use my petzl helmet that i had from when i did rockclimbing in high school, i believe they are about the same as the petzl ones the tree guys use, they sure look like it but not certain. i dont think i would use a bike helmet as most are foam with a very thin cover which could easily be impaled by a branch or simular, whereas the petzl helmets are more like a hardhat with there hard plastic shell, and alot more comftorable, and yea even just my weekend tree work i wouldnt wanna be the goof with a bike helmet on in a tree! as for climbing saws, a brand new stihl 192t is only about $310 here, thats what i paid for mine with a 12 inch bar and two chains. there a nice saw, light,easy to work on. i personaly dont like buying tools like that used, i know a new one will likely last me many many years, whereas a used one might or might not, unless its a deal from someone i know etc. as the others said tho, get some better training than these clowns, or at the very least read all ya can on this site and get the book tree climbers companion its full of the basics


----------



## fishercat (Jul 16, 2009)

*they sound like clowns to me.*

seems logical to me that they should start you out on groundie work for some time before they send you in the air.maybe their climber could spend some time training you off the jobsite.

i would seriously consider looking for a better employer.they should also be supplying you with all safety equipment.


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with two previous posts - the guys you're working for are going to get you killed. Either they're morons or they have no regard for your safety by sending you up a tree untrained and unprepared.

I realize that you just started this job but, I'd start looking for a new employer - someone who will train you properly with regard to your safety. 

I'm still shaking my head in disbelief after reading your opening post. Be careful!


----------



## Saw Bones (Jul 17, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> DUDE, YOU ARE GOING TO DIE.
> 
> GIVE IT UP,OR FIND A REAL COMPANY THAT TRAINS CORRECTLY.
> 
> or good luck trolling anyway.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



+1

If this is not a joke, then yes run away before you get killed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope this feller is not a one post wonder:Eye:


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 17, 2009)

Well my first though in reading this thread and his name TomClancy that this thread was as fictional as all the Clancy novels and that the name was a give away that it was BS.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jul 17, 2009)

everything he said could be true or it could be false, who knows...........


:notrolls2:


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 17, 2009)

sounds like your in for a short career

where in pa you from


----------



## Philbert (Jul 17, 2009)

tomclancy said:


> 2) WILL A BICYCLE HELMET AFFORD ME THE SAME SUPPORT AS A REGULAR CLIMBING HELMET?



NO. Designed for different things.

Hard hats and climbing helmets are designed to protect you against THINGS FALLING ON YOU. They have a hard shell to resist penetration by hard or sharp objects, and a suspension or lining designed to absorb impact. They are intended to hold up to work use.

Bike helmets are designed to cushion your head if you IF YOU FALL AGAINST SOMETHING, like asphalt. They give almost no protection against falling objects or penetration. They are intended to be light in weight, and to be treated carefully.

What they do have in common, is that they each should be replaced if they are exposed to a significant incident (fall, object, etc.) as damage cannot always be seen. If they have protected you once, they have paid for themselves.

Philbert

(Welcome to A.S.!)


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2009)

Philbert said:


> NO. Designed for different things.
> 
> Hard hats and climbing helmets are designed to protect you against THINGS FALLING ON YOU. They have a hard shell to resist penetration by hard or sharp objects, and a suspension or lining designed to absorb impact. They are intended to hold up to work use.
> 
> ...



You know since this is a post and run, how many times has a hard hat saved your life? I have never had such a time but when working under a truck it has saved me several knots which would have led to improper language.


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 17, 2009)

:spam:


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 17, 2009)

whats important to remember is WHO ELSE reads this, looking to glean some info. for their sake, I will point out that I have had my world rocked by falling limbs while climbing, especially under a crane.

Today I forgot my helmet, took a tree down and had to duck under a big limb that fell straight at me from the crane pick. a near miss that my reflexes saved me from, but how long can I count on them?

NOTHING IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN PPE.





properly dressed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> whats important to remember is WHO ELSE reads this, looking to glean some info. for their sake, I will point out that I have had my world rocked by falling limbs while climbing, especially under a crane.
> 
> Today I forgot my helmet, took a tree down and had to duck under a big limb that fell straight at me from the crane pick. a near miss that my reflexes saved me from, but how long can I count on them?
> 
> ...


You look hot up there and I don't mean xc either, so don't go agettin Ides:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 17, 2009)

Was a sweet job, small and easy, 2 picks. 

Those are the ones that can hurt you, I have leaned the hard way not to take them for granted.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2009)

What size crane?


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 17, 2009)

I like riding the ball fo sure. the guy that owns the crane is a dammm good climber, too, makes it really workable.







Took my son up for his first bucket ride. he loved it.This crane does 65' on boom with a bucket. awesome rig.


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 17, 2009)

65' boom 27' jib 15 ton. smallest one I ever worked, but that bucket is the shizzle.




these are from the KY icestorm, I flew this bucket below 0


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> 65' boom 27' jib 15 ton. smallest one I ever worked, but that bucket is the shizzle.



It is all good smaller is sometimes easier to get in yards.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jul 18, 2009)

That looks like Matt from Liberty Tree running the crane.


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 18, 2009)

VA-Sawyer said:


> That looks like Matt from Liberty Tree running the crane.



yes it is. a good guy to work with.


----------



## tomclancy (Jul 22, 2009)

*thanks everyone*

UPDATE

THANKS TO EVERYONE.

APPARENTLY THE CREW I WAS WITH WERE THE "####OFF CREW".
AFTER THE MAIN FOREMAN REALIZED WHAT WAS GOING ON I WAS PUT 
ON A DIFFRENT CREW AND I BEEN ON THE GROUND . THE NEW CREW IS 100 % SAFETY, DOUBLE TIE OFF, CHAINSAW CHAPS HAT FACE GUARD THE WHOLE 9 . 

TOM CLANCY happens to be one of my favorite authors.

So for now im a ground pounder working the knots and sawing the small ####.

ropeandsaddle thanks alot 

rftreeman and stihl-o-matic screw yous lol


----------



## treemandan (Jul 22, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> DUDE, YOU ARE GOING TO DIE.
> 
> GIVE IT UP,OR FIND A REAL COMPANY THAT TRAINS CORRECTLY.
> 
> or good luck trolling anyway.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



To say the least.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 22, 2009)

tomclancy said:


> UPDATE
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE.
> 
> ...



Yeah you had better keep these updates coming so we know you are still alive.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 22, 2009)

remember!

Always look up 

best advice i ever got


----------



## Rftreeman (Jul 23, 2009)

tomclancy said:


> UPDATE
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE.
> 
> ...


this could be true or maybe it is false, who knows?


----------



## grizzly2 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Repeat Question*

It wasn't answered before, so I thought I'd re-ask: Where in PA are you from?


----------

